# Got an AR15 for Christmas...time to go shopping!!



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

okay....got an AR15 for christmas from the wife. Nothing fancy. I hadn't said a word about it so she did this all on her own. Got a bushmaster with a dustcover. Pretty cool if you ask me!!

so, I have a blank slate although I can't get crazy expensive. I'm thinking of around another $500 on it (could probably get away with $1k). I will primarily use it to shoot hogs and deer if it matters and obviously a key item is a scope.

what should I do with it? 

thanks in advance


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I would just buy 2 cases of wolf gold and shoot it as is for a while.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Optics and a trigger. The best two things that will improve your rifle. Optics are all over the place depending on what you need.
Trigger, I recommend Geissele.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Im in the same boat, momma got me the gun but i dont even have iron sights 
ive been looking at nikon p223 scopes at academy right now
interested at what folks have to say


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Check out Primaryarms.com Big toy store for AR LOVERS


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

MrG said:


> Optics and a trigger. The best two things that will improve your rifle. Optics are all over the place depending on what you need.
> Trigger, I recommend Geissele.


Yes Geissele trigger !!!!!....amazing improvement. Pronounced "guys lee"


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm always the last to except new style or types of anything from womens hairdo's,trucks and cars,and guns.After all these years,I want an AR.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Love my Eotech 512...great for hogs


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the CMC trigger .. Optics the Nikon I have is nice out to 150 but if I was to do it over it would be a Leupold 1-4x


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I ended up with a Burris AR-332 on mine. It has red/green illuminated BDC reticle with brightness adjustment. It is a fixed 3X. I have a 3-9x40 on my AR-10 since it's my hunting rifle. There are a million choices out there. I went through several different optics before I finally settled.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

First decision is what will be the primary use. If hunting then a Nikon P-223 or M-223 is pretty hard to beat. You would probably want a better trigger for hunting. 

If self defense/tactical then a Eotech is a great choice. Probably won't really need a new trigger for this use. 

IMO, an ACOG is a great choice for both applications. That and a nice trigger is going to be closer to the $1k range.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The sky is the limit, lots of options. I would recommend a single stage trigger.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Eotech 512 and some sort of weapon mounted light. Powertac makes some really good lights. Also look into a rail system.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Look at a Burris full field tac 30. Not the best but not bad for the money and you get the best of both worlds. 

I have a Nikon m223 on my varmint gun and like it.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

definitely a geissele trigger is first and then decide on the optic you want.

I use a Micro T1 red dot just because my hunting situations are typically 80 yards and less and it is DOBA at those close quarters and I also like it on moving targets. A 3x is a little tougher on a moving target especially with both eyes open. But if you like to hunt out of a box and take target practice over baited holes where you have plenty of time to watch wait and shoot then a 3X9 will be just fine.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

or get quick detach mounts and have the best of both worlds


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks everyone for the responses. Was on the fence about the trigger but based on what I'm seeing here will probably change it.

also decided I'll mount a light on the front. Would like to be able to help see hogs out to about 80 yards. any advice on that part is appreciated as well.

only light I've shot with is on a buddies gun that is from bigpiglights.com and was green led


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

think of a trigger like a fine cigar.

Yes a cigar is a cigar but there is a big difference between a good cigar and a bad one and that milspec trigger on there now will feel cheap and blocky after you are exposed to a quality trigger. Once you feel it you will know the money was more than worth it


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Fishin' Trip said:


> thanks everyone for the responses. Was on the fence about the trigger but based on what I'm seeing here will probably change it.
> 
> also decided I'll mount a light on the front. Would like to be able to help see hogs out to about 80 yards. any advice on that part is appreciated as well.
> 
> only light I've shot with is on a buddies gun that is from bigpiglights.com and was green led


I have this one. It will go way past 80 yards. I think they have the same light with a green LED.


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Bigj said:


> Check out Primaryarms.com Big toy store for AR LOVERS


X2. Local in Pearland. Their own branded stuff is real nice for the money. Also decent prices on big name brands.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I sell the heck out of Vortex for optics more than anything else, right now. I love their stuff myself and they have a crazy warranty. If you want to go budget, their Diamondback line with an AR mount can easily stay under $300 leaving 200 or more for a trigger.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

When I had mine set up for hogs, I had a 4-12 x 50 scope on it, Harris Bi-pod, green laser, and a light. 
I have since modified it for close combat situations. I removed the scope, Harris bi-pod, and put an EOTech and broomstick w/ bi-pod inside it. It also has the light, laser, and a 2 point sling.
As for ammo, Wolf is cheap. And I mean cheap. Good luck trying to get a pattern at 100 plus yards, and be ready to have a very dirty rifle.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I have three rifles at this time. Two of them have a Primary Arms 1-6. The reticle is super cool. Glass not so much. I've heard they have improved it recently. I have shot it out to 600 yards and it was fine but it was on a bright day. The ranging reticle was right on.
My house gun/ammo waster has a Trijicon Reflex. It's lighter than some dot sights and also doesn't need batteries.
I have a EOTech 512 sitting in the box in the closet. Good durable sight but I got tired of having to turn it on/off. For a HD weapon I picked the Trijicon.
I also have a Nikon P-223 3-9 sitting on the shelf that I took off of a varmint build when I traded it off. I had no complaints with it out to 4-500 yards.

These are the only optics I have any personal experience with on an AR.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Jay Baker said:


> The sky is the limit, lots of options. I would recommend a single stage trigger.


Why? I run Geisselle SSA or SSA-E 2 stage triggers on all my ARs and I can see no reason not to.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as lights go I run Surefire miniscouts on mine but if I was susing to hog hunt I'd go with full size scout light. They are expensive but you wont break it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Just FYI, I have the Eotech 512 on sale for $369.


----------



## treeaggie (Sep 22, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Why? I run Geisselle SSA or SSA-E 2 stage triggers on all my ARs and I can see no reason not to.


This X100! I recently installed a Giessele SSA on my ar15 and the difference between it and the factory Spikes trigger is amazing. Much easier to get good groupings consistently. I would have went with the SSA-E, but this build is for a defensive carbine. I've put about 100 rounds through it so far and have no complaints.


----------

